
Why hackathons are essentially useless - cpeterso
https://www.fastcompany.com/90430416/this-is-why-hackathons-are-essentially-useless
======
jacobobryant
> Hackathons in and of themselves do generally have structure. But what I’m
> referring to here is a structure that integrates innovation into your day-
> to-day, versus one day a year. If you’re going to infuse a culture of
> innovation throughout your organization, you’ll need to keep at it.
> Otherwise, it’s like going all out at the gym once a year in pursuit of
> physical fitness. You won’t see nearly the same results you would if you
> make it a consistent, regular habit.

Perfectly sums up how I feel about hackathons. I'd rather have a little time
every week to work on whatever I want rather than binge once a year.

